# Shelby No Nose for sale - killer!!



## Bikermaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112148585617


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2016)

$4495 thru ebay or pick it up in Orange CA for $3800 or make offer
frame, fork, tank, fenders and light. NOT mine.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it was restored in SoCal by a Cabe member, nice work.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Sold!!!


----------

